# Big Dam Bridge 100 (Little Rock AR)



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I thought surely I'd make it last year for the inaugural but it was not to be. I don't intend to make the same mistake this year and am curious for a summary of the route and review of the support!

Anyone?

This year's date is Sept 29th and there are special room rates at the Wyndham, for those who care!


----------



## Bandit390 (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is the route. http://www.bigdambridge.com/maps.htm

Also, found of video of last years event http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dst0G07f-pc


----------

